# Cody's first Manitoba buck(s)



## Engine10 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Cody's buck*

Very nice deer, that will make some tasty table fare!
I notice there is a big hole in the right place; what made that?
Congratulations, Angus


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

nice shot. did you have to track him far?

Reed


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Looks like he hit the 12 ring on that shot. WTG!


----------



## MBArcher (Oct 23, 2006)

Excellent shooting young man, be sure to bring me some pics of that beauty!

Jason , Heights Archery


----------



## 10 X (Jul 27, 2005)

Engine10 said:


> Very nice deer, that will make some tasty table fare!
> I notice there is a big hole in the right place; what made that?
> Congratulations, Angus


I used 85gr thunderheads. My dad switched to grim reapers but still can't comment on them. He still likes the thunderheads and so do I. So far so good, at least up to 30 yrds.


----------



## 10 X (Jul 27, 2005)

Reed said:


> nice shot. did you have to track him far?
> 
> Reed


I shot him in the heart and stopped at the shoulder. The deer barked and ran about 20 yrds. He left sprays of blood in the 3 feet high thistles.


----------



## keppy382 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Nice bow*

Glad to see things worked out with the bow it has some great harvest to its credit and I'm sure you will continue to add to it. Everything worked out as to my wife is now shooten, the best bow exchange I've made yet......Your money bought here bow, now she will never leave me.


----------



## NationalArchery (Nov 24, 2005)

Nice Buck Cody!!!!! Too bad your dad doesn't shoot em that big 

That's a really nice deer way to go buddy!

J


----------



## NationalArchery (Nov 24, 2005)

send us a pick, we're doing a NAS Calender! That's a good one. There's a link on our front page for the calender pics.

http://www.nationalarcherysupply.com

J


----------

